# Low Country Boil Skewers



## kilo charlie (Apr 29, 2022)

Low Country Boil Skewers 








Rather than fire up a big pot of boiling water and cook all these flavors I decided to try something different. 

I started a small pot of water on the stove to boil and fired up the grill to preheat.  

The baby potatoes were boiled for 7 minutes while I sliced the corn on the cob, sliced up the Chicken Andouille Sausage and prepped the shrimp. The shrimp shells were left on during grilling to protect them a bit and to hold more of the Cajun inspired butter.

The whole stick of butter was melted and Salt, Black Pepper, Cayenne Pepper, Garlic Powder and minced Garlic and some Parsley.  

Pre built the skewers while the potatoes were boiling and then added them and everything went on the grill with a nice dousing of the Cajun butter. Flipped them over after 4 minutes and another butter bath and 4 more minutes and it's time to eat!


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 29, 2022)

Those, a tall cold beer and I'd be good to go! Great looking meal.
Jim


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 29, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Those, a tall cold beer and I'd be good to go! Great looking meal.
> Jim



Thank you Jim!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 29, 2022)

Awesome!!
Looks Outstanding, Charlie!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 29, 2022)

My kind of meal right there, nice job!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 29, 2022)

Man-o-man! That will be done as soon as I can find decent corn on the cob. Awesome idea. And it looks out of this word.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 29, 2022)

Looks excellant!


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 29, 2022)

That is so creative, so cool, and looks absolutely fantastic!! About the best looking skewers I've ever seen....but I love Cajun inspired food so it'd stand to reason    Very well done

Robert


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 29, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Awesome!!
> Looks Outstanding, Charlie!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> ...


Thank you Bear!


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> My kind of meal right there, nice job!


Thank you!


Steve H said:


> Man-o-man! That will be done as soon as I can find decent corn on the cob. Awesome idea. And it looks out of this word.


Thank you! I was surprised the store had fresh corn already!


smokerjim said:


> Looks excellant!


Thank you!


tx smoker said:


> That is so creative, so cool, and looks absolutely fantastic!! About the best looking skewers I've ever seen....but I love Cajun inspired food so it'd stand to reason    Very well done
> 
> Robert


Thank you Robert! Tha Cajun Butter goes so well with this whether is boiled, broiled or grilled!


----------



## motocrash (Apr 29, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> and it's time to eat!


I bet it _was _!
Not big on chicken sausages, but I'd surely mow down a few sticks of those.


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 29, 2022)

motocrash said:


> I bet it _was _!
> Not big on chicken sausages, but I'd surely mow down a few sticks of those.


Thank you and surprisingly I find the Chicken Andouille to have a great flavor.

I've also been getting fresh sausages from a local butcheshop that are flavored with blue cheese and black pepper... such an amazing combination!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 29, 2022)

Now that is just great summer time food for sure.
looks great and I bet tastes real good with the Cajun butter

David


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 29, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Now that is just great summer time food for sure.
> looks great and I bet tastes real good with the Cajun butter
> 
> David


Thank you and it was great and quick too!


----------

